# Chargement video you tube ou autre ( très lent )



## surfman06 (6 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai essayé de voir si un post traitait de ce sujet mais bon j'ai rien trouvé. 
Je dois mal utilisé la recherche.......

Quel que soit le navigateur, safari, opera, firefox, dès que je dois dl une vidéo soit sur you tube, dailymotion, c'est très très lent..........

Alors que ma connexion est bonne, les pages s'affichent rapidement et sous bytirant je recois très bien ( bien sur celui est éteint qd j'essaie de dl des videos)

Y a t il pas des caches à régler 

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## djo77380 (11 Janvier 2008)

même pb....
Quelqu'un aurait une solution?!


----------



## thepigshow (6 Décembre 2009)

Salut,

Pour répondre à ta question, j'ai lu que si YOUTUBE paraît lent pour le chargement des vidéos, c'est normal. Google privilégie l'espace de stockage des vidéos plutôt que les bandes passantes donc, quoi que tu fasses, ça ramera!! Tout ceci pour des questions budgétaires car entretenir des serveurs, ça coûte et comme j'ai lu dans un article que You Tube est pas si rentable que ça....
Par contre, personnellement, pour Dailymotion, no soucis! Ca marche impec' et c'est d'ailleurs sur ce site que je balance mes propres vidéos (parodies, court métrage, etc..)

Amicalement


----------



## cal1894 (6 Décembre 2009)

j'ai le même problème que toi, mégavideo en particulier...


----------

